
Let's write a PDF file (2015) - Tomte
https://speakerdeck.com/ange/lets-write-a-pdf-file
======
ktpsns
PDF is powerful but weird. For instance, for files with compressed fonts
(=most files, such as created by OpenOffice), I found really no tool to bring
the streams into some human readable form. I.e. write a "hello world" file in
OpenOffice, export to PDF, and try to get an successful

    
    
      grep hello file.pdf
    

I don't even grep for "hello world". I never got success here, despite any
uncompression etc provided by tools like mutool or qpdf. I also tried grepping
for Base64-encoded variants of these strings. No success.

PS: Motivation is sed -i s/Hello/Bye/I file.pdf

